# Betta Speedpaint



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

You'd think as an illustration major I would have tried painting fish before but noooo. So it takes my little Pallas and his ego problems to eventually inspire me into doing a quick little speedpaint of him. Someday I'll do a more serious picture.

He decided the night I painted this to do battle with his reflection at the bottom of the tank. Now it has gravel so he just puffs up at me.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

nice, illustration major? me too! or at least, going to be in the fall


----------



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah same here. My first college only had graphic design so I did that for a year but my new one this fall actually has illustration. XD So excited to start!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thats beautiful.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

That is really really cool. You have talent. I like how you gave him expressive eyebrows lol


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tahki (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I have off tonight from work so I think I'm going to try my hand at some more betta pictures. Anyone have a betta they want me to try and paint?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I do! He's a new guy, my boyfriend's...His other boy recently passed away :'C

He's a derpy fellow. Like, swims around, stops, swims around, looks at you...come closer...and smacks against the glass.

.___.

Hehe. Its Allister!










He has two tails...Though it's hard to see in this picture.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a serenity about it... I think you did a really good job


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the pastel colors. :3 Very nice.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

wow its nice to see other peoples fine work besides my own! If you don't mind' maybe do a portrait of one of my fishies? I love doin art and wish I could go to art school here in dfw but I just can't afford it... bills are way too tight, even tho I'm 19 with a full 
time job. Maybe someday!


----------

